# What wattage to use?



## incredible_hullk (7/9/16)

Hi guys

I used to vape at 0.7 ohms in my regulated mods but off late it hasnt been satisfying and ended up chain vaping so I built a 0.4 ohm ss fused clapton which is beautiful and I find I can go longer between vapes.

My embarassing question is how do I know what wattage to set under TC mode on a fuchai 213?

Its a really dumb question but with higher ohm builds you knew you vape under low wattage and generally went down to 25 to 30 but now with the lower builds it makes a material difference.

Setup: Fuchai 213 | limitless RDTA | 0.38 ohm SS fused clapton

Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/9/16)

It's not a stupid question at all... it the very same question I ask @BigGuy every single time he does a new build for me... happily he knows my vaping style well and always give me almost spot on suggestions as where to start power wise... but the real answer to the question is wherever you feel you happy zone...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (7/9/16)

This question, just like "which juices are good?", is too subjective to answer properly.

My advice - start low, spend a few minutes vaping, then go up 5 watts, spend a few minutes vaping, then go up...

Find your sweet spot or happy zone as @Rob Fisher says 

And you'll find that certain juices taste better at certain wattages, so keep playing around.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (7/9/16)

Huffapuff said:


> This question, just like "which juices are good?", is too subjective to answer properly.
> 
> My advice - start low, spend a few minutes vaping, then go up 5 watts, spend a few minutes vaping, then go up...
> 
> ...



So very true @Huffapuff. I was vaping some choc doughnuts on a high wattage and it just pulled out all the notes and undertones and when popping in some scream liquid at the same wattage did it no justice. Dropped the wattage a bit and was in creamy heaven.


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/9/16)

Thanks all...being a person that likes scientific principles and rationales I was hoping for a ohms type law but I guess I need to experiment

I love this place for all the help that can be obtained...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imtiaaz (7/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Thanks all...being a person that likes scientific principles and rationales I was hoping for a ohms type law but I guess I need to experiment
> 
> I love this place for all the help that can be obtained...



Knowledge is power and here you will become a super sayian in hyperbolic chamber time @incredible_hullk ..#Geekalert I hope at least 1 person will get my reference

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Huffapuff (7/9/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> So very true @Huffapuff. I was vaping some choc doughnuts on a high wattage and it just pulled out all the notes and undertones and when popping in some scream liquid at the same wattage did it no justice. Dropped the wattage a bit and was in creamy heaven.


Yeah, I find chocolates don't work at higher watts, much better around 25-30W for me.


----------



## Kalashnikov (7/9/16)

As the title says. What wattage to use?... All of them

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (7/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Thanks all...being a person that likes scientific principles and rationales I was hoping for a ohms type law but I guess I need to experiment
> 
> I love this place for all the help that can be obtained...



If you’re looking for scientific principles and rationale…then here goes.
V=IR, I=V/R, R=V/I, P=IV, etc. Does this help in any way. Nope.
In my short time experimenting with TC I gathered, from this forum, that the wattage you set will determine how fast you get up to the temperature and the temperature control will keep it at the temperature you`ve set. The higher the wattage the faster you will get to the temperature set. The temperature control will then keep it at the temperature by varying the wattage as the coils heat up and cool down. Play around with the wattage in TC mode until you find your nirvana.

BR
Sheldon Cooper

BTW I use SS316L in normal power mode. On the REO it’s akin to having a pre-heat function.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

